# Swap



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!

I'm a little confused. You have a 2015 Cruze (1.4L LUJ engine) and you want to put in a (1.4L LE2) from a 2017 Cruze?

I'm not sure if that's possible. Those are completely different engines.


----------



## Moonred (May 6, 2021)

Yes it's so is impossible I mean I try engine and tranny. So I don't know understand why if is a same motor..sorry


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Moonred said:


> Yes it's so is impossible I mean I try engine and tranny. So I don't know understand why if is a same motor..sorry


A 2015 1.4L engine is not the same engine as a 2017 1.4L engine.

This is the 1.4L engine in a 2015 Cruze:








GM 1.4 Liter Turbo I4 Ecotec LUJ/LUV Engine


The 1.4 liter LUJ/LUV turbocharged inline four cylinder engine is produced by General Motors for use in subcompact and compact vehicles. It is part of GM's Family 0 engine family.




gmauthority.com





This is the 1.4L engine in a 2017 Cruze:








GM 1.4-Liter Turbo I4 Ecotec LE2 Engine


The LE2 is a turbo-charged 1.4-liter four-cylinder engine produced by General Motors for use in small (compact and subcompact) vehicles. The LE2 is part of an all-new, modular family of engines[...]




gmauthority.com





It's kind of confusing but they are not even close to being the same.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Moonred said:


> Hi.Guys
> I have chevy cruze 2015 /12-14 and I need swap engine the motor is 1.4 turbocharged I got it 2017 1.4 turbocharged 20 k miles.so can I install and runs good ? Help me please


Welcome Aboard!

Swap links and videos:









Anyone pulled the 1.4 in a driveway yet?


None that I know of specifically for the Cruze, but here is one for a Sonic: These posts here might be some help too: How-To: Engine Swap - 2011 ECO MT to 2014 ECO MT Cruzen2.0 - Part 1 (Initial Build) Cruzen2.0 - Part 2 (Gradual Mods, Upgrades, and Repairs) TRIFECTA: The 2.0L Turbo 300HP...




www.cruzetalk.com





Rebuild Videos:









2014 Chevy Cruze 1.4L Turbo


Started making noises on lower end... car has 111K.... how hard is it to take motor out and rebuild ?




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

